# Tornado chute issue



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

hey guys,
have a couple 1.5's got them temp mounted so i know how i want the wiring run. i'm having issues with both the chutes in the upper position (which is where i want them to be). when they are in place and pinned on, because of the poor "leverage", the top of the chute will rock back and forth. i can kinda foresee this wallowing out the poly holes plus it just isn't right for it to move this much...wondering if you guys are having the same thing happen?
thanks ,
steve


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Were did you end up getting them? price? Any breaks for buying 2. If you bought them at midwest, I'm sure they will help you out.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

hi ,
yes from midwest truck ... thanks to you  There was no price break because they knew they could sell them no problem...price was great 3822.00 each. They say they will be out of stock until Feb so i got lucky,
steve


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

That sucks. Was thinking about one but wasn't sure which size to get. What are you putting them in 8' or 6' bed They had like 10 1.5 when I was their. Went hunting too long I guess. You got the last two? Did you try asking them about problem?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

one is for a 8 foot bed and one for 6 foot bed. didn't ask them...just figured it out this afternoon


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

So you removed the steel plate to run it in the raise postion then as reccommended?

Ron G.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

hi ron....yes they have been removed


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

I am currently have it set low BUT I am really not sure I want it there. Have you run any salt through it yet? I am curious how the salt will flow down from the convetor to the spinner plate without the sheild. I hae to use a piece of rubber to deflect the salt off the belt onto the splnner plate on my Gen 1, Tornado. 

Ron G.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

ron,
i have not run salt ..just set it up to get an idea where i want everything. i tried the lower position (it's in a pickup) but i thought it was way too low and would get damaged . the conveyor chain is right about over the middle of the spinner so it should land right on the spinner. did you get the inverted V?
steve


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Yes I did and I even added the inverted V to the 1.25. I was surpirsed how short the V was for the 2.5 only about 40-50% of the conveyor. There is no way I would want all the weight of a 2.5 loaded directly on the conveyor at nearly 50" above the chain. I hope the V helps with the slight issue I have from time to time with the 1.25.

I do think you are right and in the low position in a pick up you are asking for damage. The higher setting will also give you a much better broadcasting of the salt. Now we need to steal the pre-wet system design from Todd. 

Ron G.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

if you switch to the upper position, let me know if you have excessive play in the whole chute...nobody else has reponded yet so i don't know if it's just mine,
thanks,
steve


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

I have the Fischer version send me a pic and I might be able to help.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

jlouki01;885540 said:


> I have the Fischer version send me a pic and I might be able to help.


i can snap a few pics tomorrow. on one of the salters we just used a motorcycle strap across the back for now so that it doesn't bounce back and forth. i am also going to make my own inverted V so it spans the lenght of the hopper. what was your fix?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

xtreem3d;885655 said:


> i can snap a few pics tomorrow. on one of the salters we just used a motorcycle strap across the back for now so that it doesn't bounce back and forth. i am also going to make my own inverted V so it spans the lenght of the hopper. what was your fix?


first 2 are how loose it is..3rd is with me pushing up tight. might not seem like a big deal but i bet this chute is 80-90 lbs bouncing back and forth on a single rod


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Is that with the pins in the bottom holes???

Ron G


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

ron...yes pins in bottom holes...still alot of play with pins in place


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Well I did a salt applicaiton with mine today in the lower holes and things went fine. Still think I can get a better casting of the salt in the upper setting. I need some LIGHTS because I really can not see what is going on back there just where the salt in on the gound on the return pas and we know that is too late. 

I was very happy with capacity and ability to control the flow of the conveyor in the cab was awesome. 


Ron G.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Have about 4 load through this spread and it works great. Load the fact I can adjust feed rate VIA gate and/or conveyor. 

CHANGES: I started with the spinner in the low setting. It was just too low to the ground and I was not get a good casting. When I need to applied more salt the spreader was too narrow. I raised in last night before salting and ran a full load. What a difference. Must have at least tripled the casting pattern. 

I am not seeing the issue you are with the gap and I thihnk it is because once I move it up the lower portion of the spinner is resting againist the bed of the truck. I can see that on Pick Ups the lower portion of the spinner rest into the center cut out of the bumper and that might be what is causing that gap. Not sure just an observation. I'll see if I can get some pics of what I am talking about.

OH, also added some rear lights and that made a huge difference. What rookie mistake on my part. How in the heck can you spread salt if you can not see where it is going until your return run up the traffic lane. DUH!!!

Ron G.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

mine rocks about an inch either direction with pins in... maybe try putting some weather proof gasket on the top to help push it out???? i dunno mine doesn't really move all that much... i love mine i took it out of the truck yesterday by myself to clean and fluid film it, also placed a 10x12 rubber mat under it to protect my truck ( it extends past the spinner and hangs about 6" off the ground), and i put it back in by myself... good luck doing that with a steel v box!!! i friggin love this spreader.... ohh btw i have the 1.5


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

glad to hear they are working good for you guys. i have only loaded salt to test and am very happy with the spread pattern. i can see that my chute is bending the upper rod that controls the feed gate so i will have to do something more permanent. i also just made my own inverted V. it's about 4' 8" long and is made of 2 5"wide pieces of 1/8 steel welded in a V and painted ...
steve


----------



## CleanCut1 (Jan 31, 2008)

xtreem3d;909987 said:


> glad to hear they are working good for you guys. i have only loaded salt to test and am very happy with the spread pattern. i can see that my chute is bending the upper rod that controls the feed gate so i will have to do something more permanent. i also just made my own inverted V. it's about 4' 8" long and is made of 2 5"wide pieces of 1/8 steel welded in a V and painted ...
> steve


Got any pics?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i don't of the V ..but can take some tomorrow (thurs)
steve


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

.... something doesn't sound right, i dont think it's hooked up right....take lots of pics!!!!


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

I have the same gap in the top and was wondering the same thing. Will be watching to see what you come up with. Mine is in the upper position. (1.8 cu in 8' box) Just got it 2 weeks ago and have run 2 loads of salted sand through it. Was wondering if you also have the problem of having more material landing in the center of the pattern?? Had a buddy of mine watch while I spread and he said the sand is landing on the back of the spinner (between spinner and bumper) and some of the material is missing the spinner altogether giving me a thicker train of material on the ground in the center.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

i had the same problem, there was a chute extension you had toi unbolt to place the rear spinner in the upper position ( it is meant to help flow salt in the lower position), i cut it down so it was 2" wide and bolt it back on, basically made it just big enough so i could bolt it back on, helps guide the salt onto the spinner much better now. before i was leaving a large amount of salt behind, it still drops some off the sides but not nearly as bad...


----------



## IA snoman (Aug 31, 2003)

stackmaster;911644 said:


> I have the same gap in the top and was wondering the same thing. Will be watching to see what you come up with. Mine is in the upper position. (1.8 cu in 8' box) Just got it 2 weeks ago and have run 2 loads of salted sand through it. Was wondering if you also have the problem of having more material landing in the center of the pattern?? Had a buddy of mine watch while I spread and he said the sand is landing on the back of the spinner (between spinner and bumper) and some of the material is missing the spinner altogether giving me a thicker train of material on the ground in the center.


I too am having problems with it dropping material in the center of the spinner. also having problems with sand flowing. does everybody using inverted V? Like the spinner but having some problems with it.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i can only speak for myself but i wasn't willing to use the spreader with out an inverted V, problem was no one ordered any with the salters, at least around here. 
the first group of 3 pics pretty much expalins what's happening, only the gap is getting bigger from chute bouncing. as far as the salt landing in the middle of the spinner..i like that ...mine has a very good spread pattern to it and mine also drops a slight amount straight down to the ground but i also plan to cut down the chute extension and bolt it back on,
steve


----------

